

Solve your problem by almost asking a question on StackOverflow - nkurz
http://blog.jerryorr.com/2014/04/solve-your-problem-by-almost-asking.html

======
kylemaxwell
This has happened to me countless times. The encouraged culture of asking
smart questions[0] is probably Stack Overflow's best feature.

    
    
      [0]: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html

